# what is your Baby's FULL name?



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

just wanted to know your chi's full name.
b/c i know i gave him a name and only use half of his name and most of the time i call him moka!
and jemini i call her puppy


Full Given name:

Jamoka Almon Fudge Jones

Jemini Jewel Jones


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico is: Perrito Chantico 

Perrito is spanish for small dog or puppy and Chantico is an Aztec Goddess who's legend says she was turned into a dog for dis-obeying another god.

And he answers to: Tico, Teeks, Tiki, Baby, Babes, Chantico (that's when he knows he's in trouble!) & Perrito. It's kinda funny, the couple times we've gone thru the Taco Bell drivethru for a Coke, and the worker at the window tells another worker there's a "perrito" in the car, his head perks right up to see who's talking about him!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

Peanut Butter Medina answer to : peanut...butters..cheepa..fatty..peanut head
Jelly Bean Medina answers to: jelly,bean-a-wee,jbean,cheeps,kang-ga-woo


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Miellie's registered name is Sunnflower Lil' Dixie. I wanted to call her Dixie but my partner, Stefan refused. His sister's nickname is Miellie, so I gave in and now she's called Miellie. Miellie actually means corn (on the cob), in South African english it's called a mealie. When he decided to call her Miellie I told him then when we get a male I am going to call him Milo. Miellie and Milo!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

This is a good idea for a thread! 

"Diego Poco Taquito" is his registered name. I usually call him "Chicken"...don't know why, it just sounds cute! Or "Luv". My husband calls him "mister", my sister calls him "little D", and my brother calls him "Diegs". I think my last dog had about 50 names so I'm sure the list will grow!! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I love embarassing Cooper! His full name is Alice Cooper Lombardi. When he's in trouble or I want his full attention, I say "Alice Cooper!!! Alice Cooper Lombardi!!!!" and he comes slinking back to me. :lol: 

Edit: I forgot to add (for our younger folks) Alice Cooper is my favorite band of all time and Lombardi comes from Vincent Lombardi, the greatest NFL coach ever.

He has tons of nicknames: Coop, CoopCoop, Scooper, Pooper Scooper, Punkin'Head, Brother, Chocolat-tay ya ya ya and Hey You.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

bobo's full name is *bo*ots *bo*jangles. because he looks like a cat from the back. and the cat from shrek 2 was named puss in *boots*! lol poor guy =oX


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonnie Samantha. (her middle name is samantha in memory of my last dog). She is called bon bon, bonanza, bonsai, short stuff, pretty girl, bons...and my boyfriend calls her little lady


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Ami suggested the name Jolie the day after i brought her home. She was looking for names on the computer. (i think) Anyway, She called me on my cell and rattled off 4 or 5 names and there were a couple i liked but as i said "Jolie" out loud, it just seemed to fit her. I named her right then and there. I might also say that i am the one who always names things, people and dogs in this family. I named all three of my grandsons. But Ami gets the credit here. Oh, and the name has nothing to do with any actress since i am now aware that there is one with the last name "Jolie". I don't care for her since she played a role in breaking up a marriage. :lol: 
Anyway, i originally named her Jolie Rae-Lynn, but the middle name just didn't fit and i ended up calling her Jolie Kay Wooten. Other name are Sweet baby girl, Rotten, Rotten bottom, Stinky Pot and "the baby".

I named Boomer. I gave him that name when i didn't think i would be keeping him. It just came to mind out of nowhere but the OU team is called Boomer Sooners, i think, so it's appropriate. lol Anyway, he learned his name in about, oh, 2 minutes, which was part of his plan to make me love him i'm sure.  Boomer doesn't as yet have a middle name but i do call him Bootner and Boo-Ta-Ner and Boo.I can tell you for certain that he will have a middle name as all my babies do. It's just that one hasn't come to mind yet. Hey! Maybe ya'll could help me! I think i'll start another post for Boomer a middle name! :lol:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus Poco

Poco was my husands child-hood Chihuahua and a wonderful dog, so we decided to honor Poco by naming Zeus after him.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella's reg. name is ..Bechards Liberty Bell

We named her Isabella Rossaleni...Bella for short....answers to Bellie, Belinski. Bellisamo, Bellsa , Izzie


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

My dog (the Golden retriver) is registered as Kiska Noltar Starveille Mac, but I have always named her Kiska Bapp Grabowski. Bapp is one of her many nicknames...which also include Beep, Whisky-Woo-Woo, FloofleHead, Whiskers, Buppus, and Beeble (none of which make any sense, and I don't even think I could tell you how they ever came about! lol)

As for my new chi, who I will be getting in about 5 weeks now, she is to be named
Hallie Kiskabelle Grabowski

I just really like the name Hallie, and my aunt and I thought of it together one day. I had a pet once named Hailey and I wanted to recycle that but with a little different edge. And then Kiskabelle is obviously after my retriever.


----------



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

My boys name is Bandit James...I don't know why James, I was just convinced he had to have a middle name and said things till it flowed....

He answers to Bandit, doodle bug, doodles, the bug, little man, baby boy, and he also comes running when my dad says "where's pawpaws baby at?" (can we say spoiled by his PawPaw)


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Mo's full name is Pismo. He was named after the beach town in California where he was born. We also call him tons of other names...a few are MoMo, Mojo, The Mo-minator, MoMo bin BoBo, etc... :lol:


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus has many names but his full name is Marcus Wilbee Allen Yee. My fiance named him after the football player. That was the only way he'd let me get a dog :roll: . He has tons of nick-names but mostly I call him baby.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey's full name is Hershey Lewis Mershon. I gave him his Dads middle name. :wink: He is called many things, baby boy, Hershey Kiss, Hershey Bar, Hersh, Little Love, Sweetie, I'm sure there is some I'm forgetting.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker's breeder gave him a crib name of "Razzle Dazzle"... he was such a shy thing at first it didn't fit too well. I named him Tucker. Officially, its Lil Tucker Brown.. and he knows when I say the whole thing he's busted. We also call him twirp and stinky


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

My male chi is Pique Irie Star...it's a Jamacian thing  

My female is Bailey The Cuteness

My male lab is Frasier ( Snoopy's Canine Woodstock)

My other male lab is H******'s Paddington Bear and we just call him Bear. 

The cat is Tabitha Lynn


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

NoahFL said:


> Zeus Poco
> 
> Poco was my husands child-hood Chihuahua and a wonderful dog, so we decided to honor Poco by naming Zeus after him.


Another Poco!! I had a childhood (and adulthood) chi named Poco. We were discussing the other day how Poco is a great name for a chi but no one uses it ... my heart melts a little when I do see Pocos around.


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Blue's name is actually Smokey Blue.... his fathers name was Smokey Joe and I was told that you are suppossed to adopt either the mother or fathers name as part of your AKC registration. Don't know where I heard that, but it's fine because it's only for paper. Blue only goes by Blue and my other pet mommy names for him, of course! lol!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus is just Marcus, that's also his registered name.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Cocos full name is coco chanel and i also like to call him, silly goose!lol,i dont even know where that name came from!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite here goes

the registered names of my show chis are-

teddy bears pride at bornoz

coltham fashion statement at bornoz

i have three pet dogs and although they are not registered i gave them long names like-

little tyke thomas mathers 3 (was going through a eminem stage lol)

perfect patch and rageing rio (coz she is like a bull in a china shop)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget's name is Gadget... 

I call him Gadg, Gadget baby, silly goof, and chicken dog. 

MArk calls him his little buddy. 

Amanda tries to call him everything she can think of but I keep telling her to call him Gadget...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Countess Chiwi 

Count Jumba 

the count and countess come from me and my monarchy obsession. i'm a princess i call kylie dutchess and i call my mother Queen Mum. (sorry if i offend anyone)

their names chiwi and jumba:

chiwi is from mixing chi chi and chia (and lal the other common chihuahua names) with a kiwi fruit (wanted to name her kiwi but it was too common of a name for me)

jumba is cause he resembles the evil genious alien from lilo and stitch hehehe....


----------



## Jacquelyn Solomon (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybelline's registered name is Chichita, but I wanted her to have a silly, but unique name. Nicknames: Miss Big, Zoom Doggie, Big, Kissy-Girl, Little Miss Angel Food and Maybelline the chewin' machine  

Misty is registered as Georgia Misty Morning and her nicknames are:
Teeny-weenie, Miss Potty Pants, Bo-Peep, Baby Angel, Hey Doll and mama's girl.

Since both of the girls are couch potatoes, we call them "tater-tots" or "tots" for short.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Charley's registered name is:

Mr. Charley Long 

Really original huh?

I haven't registered Joey yet b/c I'm still not totally set on the name.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamie James: he is my black lab, and Jamie was my moms first saint bernards name as a kid and james is her last name so it kind of flows, but he responds to jamie, jamie juskies, and doll. 

Senoir Scoot el Presidente of the United States of Mexico: that is what his "official name" is, my dad said i could get a dog, but i had to name it scoot, so i did.. but then with the whole chi/mexico thing he tacked on the rest, i call him scoot, scooter pie, scootie baby, and scootie booty. and my 2 year old brother calls him goose or goosie.. he can't say his name yet. 

Guinness: Guinness (chocolate lab) goes by guin guin (thats what my 2 year old brother calls him) gone-us kinda abrreviated, guinness, and "big ball of brown fur" lol

Nomar Garciapaw: (italian greyhound boston terrier mix) After Nomar Garciaparra, when we got him nomar was the star of the redsox, and i love the name so that is his name. but to be cute we changed it to "paw" . he goes my Nomar, Nomie, Nomes, and Nomie G.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

these are great names!! :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When we first got Lina her name was Chica. I couldn't stand it. I knew from the second I saw her that the name didn't fit her at all and it must be changed upon her arrival lol. So, my bf and I sat around forever trying to think up a good name. I wanted something not every chihuahua is named (and that's all he could come up with). I thought of Damita (which I can't remember what it means now lol), Champagn (sp?), and Bubbles (cause her personality is off the charts bubbly lol). Nothing was working though. Then my sister thought up Thumbelina and I just fell in love with it! I couldn't imagine her being named anything else now. 

Thumbelina will answer to: "Lina", "Lina Beana", "Beana", "Weena", "Baby girl", and sometimes, "Thumbelina" (but that's only when she's in trouble).


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy is " Mr Fizzy Dave " 

Kirby is ' Captain Kirby ' ( his registered name is 'seafleet honey bear' )


8) 8) 8)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well she doesnt have a 'sunday' name as my mum calls it, shes just vixie...but her registered name is Gems Little Treasure Vixen (hence Vixie)
but she also answers to munchkin, lil squish, puppy, and babygirl


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

My babies names are:

Poncho Cavali Yates (chihuahuha)

Sasha Chanel Yates (chihuahua)

Milo Dior Yates (Pug)


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I didn't register Axle but we call him Axle or Axle Man. (My 14 yr. old son calls him Crack Head :evil: )

Bella's name is Sassy Blue Bella. She usually just answers to Bella. However, sometimes she gets called Prissy Bell or Pi$$yBell depending on what she's doing. :shock:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Emma's full registered name is
Montclaire's Emma Blue Keepsake
Way to large a name for such a little girl... so we call her mostly Emma or Boo.

Eddy isn't registered but when we got him we named him
Fast Eddy Chihuahua ( because as a puppy he was way to fast a runner to catch him!!
Now he answers to Eddy, Ed, Edwardo, Edweirdly ( when he's being strange)
or Bud!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily is just plain Lily, though my mom always calls her Lily Belle or Lily May. :lol: 

She has a ton of nicknames and apparently she acquired a new one today at daycare. One of the other owners called her Cream Puff. I can't believe I never thought of that myself. :lol:


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda Boda Valle


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, I call my girl.....Chihuahua. Yes, totally original I know. She also answers to just Wawa. 

I just think chihuahua is the funniest word I have ever heard and I just love it. It works really well if you put your arms up in the air with a toy and chant chihuahua like jumanji (sp) from the movie. She just goes nuts! It's hilarious and so much fun!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco's is Poco Gaspar which means little treasure & he is that  

Bella's is Bella Chiquita Which means Beautiful little one fits her perfect


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

My babies full names are:

Guinevere Elizabeth Esmeralda Kasper (which combined means fair, gods abundance, emerald and deliver of the word of god)
&
Gawain Edward Espiridion Kasper (which combined means hawk, rich guard, spirit and deliver of the word of god).

both of their initials spell G.E.E.K. (hence "my little geeks", lol). Why such long names for such little babies... they have such big hearts/spirits I figured their names should match that not their size :lol: If they are being naughty I use their first and middle names and boy they snap too (just like my human children, lol).


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Jen's Very Tuff Teddy


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oliver's Mulberry

Oliver's Meet The Mite E Midas (aka Willie)

Kody (now Hero)

Renegade (Renny)

Sweet Lorretta (Letti)

Diamond (DIme)

Tom Sawyer (Tommy)

My Siant Bernard is Sachem's Angus...when he's in trouble it's: " Angus Michael!"

My mixed breed is Boxxa Roxx (aka Roxxy)


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

Of course i can't register Lillie B/c of the fact she has no tail  To me that just makes her speacial :wink: .

But her full name is Lillian Mae Bruce 
She also answers to~ Lillie Va Nillie, Mae Mae, Lil Bit, Bit Bit, Hussy , and Love Bug


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney doesn't have to deal with all that, it's just Britney Ruiz.  and Butterfly is Butterfly Castaneda-Alatorre (castaneda is my bro Joe's last name and i think that's how you spell rene's last name)


----------

